# DVLA - failure to insure



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

BASTARDS!

Last year, the mortal remains of my son's 'ped were parked up with seized engine and unrideable. Not being my ride, I thought there was no point claiming back whatever remained of the £15 tax disc. Now we have a fucking £100 fine for no insuring it.

They will only fine £50 if I pay up within 4 weeks, but it's bloody annoying that they don't even prompt you before fining!

I've just SORN'd it like I should have several months ago.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I thought that DVLA sent a reminder of some sort before issuing the fine. Could that have ended up in son's round filing basket?

It may be worth checking on PePiPoo to see if they give any way of challenging this however I don't think there is any appeal process. :?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

No, the reasons to appeal are listed on the back include evidence of previously selling it, sorning it, insuring it, etc.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Did the same to me pug, shower of thieving bastards. When bought my TT I trusted the bastard I bought it off to send the v5 away. He forgot/didn't bother his arse. Yea it was my fault for not doing it myself but why should I be fined more than most shoplifters get. And I didn't get any reminders.

Yea you can appeal but it will take you over the limit to pay early and you will prob end up paying more.

They are blatantly profiteering from these "fines"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

brian1978 said:


> Did the same to me pug, shower of thieving bastards. When bought my TT I trusted the bastard I bought it off to send the v5 away. He forgot/didn't bother his arse. Yea it was my fault for not doing it myself but why should I be fined more than most shoplifters get. And I didn't get any reminders.
> 
> Yea you can appeal but it will take you over the limit to pay early and you will prob end up paying more.
> 
> They are blatantly profiteering from these "fines"


If you appeal then the fine should freeze the fine until it is sorted
We all know motorists are seen as a massive cash cow for the government these days :evil:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Did the same to me pug, shower of thieving bastards. When bought my TT I trusted the bastard I bought it off to send the v5 away. He forgot/didn't bother his arse. Yea it was my fault for not doing it myself but why should I be fined more than most shoplifters get. And I didn't get any reminders.
> ...


They told me on the phone it wouldn't.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Motorists get fucked so much by the system. Unbelievable!


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Loads of strange "goings-on" within the DVLA these days..........

I`ve just had a notice through to SORN my classic TR6 that I`m selling on (car is currently with a TT specialist, who is selling it on for me), so I duly go online to do just that, but it wouldn`t allow me to do it, and told me in BIG red letters !

Anyway, I try again.........by phone, thinking there`s some problem with the online system, only for a message to tell me "The DVLA is currently experiencing high demand, please try again later" !

"BRILLIANT", I`m thinking, how the hell do I SORN this bloody thing when I can`t even communicate with them ?

Eventually, I try again, and after a while, I somehow manage to get through to a human-being, who says very apologetically "Sorry Sir, your vehicle is already SORN`d, as a new-ruling that has just come in has automatically deemed the car to be SORN`d, without you having to redo it"

Fair enough, I thought, but why the hell did they send me a reminder to do it in the first place then !!!!!

Talk about wasting public money !! :evil:


----------

